# Shot Timer



## clavinr (Nov 21, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a shot timer.  I would like to improve my shooting.  

I may be hallicinating here bot is there a model that can be used for dry fire/airsoft AND live fire.  I don't want to buy two timers.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.letargets.com/estylez_item.aspx?item=CLUB

I have used this one for a while now, works well and is affordable.


----------



## clavinr (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Nov 23, 2009)

Own an iPhone by chance? Surefire makes a free app. That's pretty much cheaper than anything else you could buy. Has a delay and an email feature so you can send results to the computer.


----------



## TheWookie (Nov 24, 2009)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Own an iPhone by chance? Surefire makes a free app. That's pretty much cheaper than anything else you could buy. Has a delay and an email feature so you can send results to the computer.



Get the fuck outa here,, gee wizz, I might cave-in and finally get an iPhone now.....Thanks


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 24, 2009)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Own an iPhone by chance? Surefire makes a free app. That's pretty much cheaper than anything else you could buy. Has a delay and an email feature so you can send results to the computer.


 
That is pretty cool.


----------

